# Question on potential black friday deals for Canon EOS R



## motorhead9999 (Oct 25, 2019)

Hello all,

I'm in the market for an EOS R, and while obviously none of the BF deals ave been released, I was wondering if anyone would care to take a guess as to typical discount/deals would be. I'm sure bundles will be the name of the game. I'm really only interested in the body and EOS-RF adapter, and probably anything beyond that would be trashed or resold.

I'm just curious so that if I see a sale between now and then, I'll know whether to pull the trigger or not.

TIA!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2019)

Generally, Canon doesn't drop the price just for Black Friday, but, as you said, retailers offer bundles leading up to Christmas. If you find a US model from a authorized reseller for $1600, that would likely be exceptional. You can get a gray market one for $1515 right now. A refurbished one is $1620. My employee has a discount plan that gives 10% off of new and refurbished Canon cameras and lenses, that's pretty good.

B&H has a plan that rebates your sales tax, for me, that's close to 10%.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 26, 2019)

Adorama is running a sale on the R that includes a Vanguard tripod and 64gb U3 SD card for $1,799.00 USD.


https://www.adorama.com/cart.html


----------



## motorhead9999 (Oct 26, 2019)

Do you think I'd find one for less than $1500usd? I found a gray market deal for about that. I'm going to be modifying this into an infrared camera immediately anyways, so the warranty on this is getting voided pretty quickly


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 26, 2019)

Email Gordon over at CPW. He will get you the best 1st and 3rd party deals, he is an amazing communicator who I trust 100%. Indeed I have never seen a negative post about his site or work. I never buy new camera gear without dropping him an email first.





__





Canon Camera and Lens Price Comparisons - cpricewatch.com







www.cpricewatch.com


----------



## Jethro (Oct 27, 2019)

motorhead9999 said:


> Do you think I'd find one for less than $1500usd? I found a gray market deal for about that. I'm going to be modifying this into an infrared camera immediately anyways, so the warranty on this is getting voided pretty quickly


You don't want to wait and see if/when the rumoured EOS RA is coming? I had read something recently that there would be an announcement soon.


----------



## motorhead9999 (Oct 27, 2019)

Jethro said:


> You don't want to wait and see if/when the rumoured EOS RA is coming? I had read something recently that there would be an announcement soon.


I read the note on the Ra, but I don't think it would work for my infrared purposes, as I go full spectrum. As I understood the press notice, it feels like the Ra would not be full spectrum, but closer to a 665nm mod.


----------

